# [SOLVED] iptables FATAL need module for NAT??

## divago

Hi all

some times ago (no more than 3 months...) i configured my laptop to be used as a home router; i followed this guide

it worked fine, but i got some other problem then i stopped using it for a while

now i activated it again, started iptables and it seems not working.

so i gone looking for configuration:

```
# iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             110.0.0.0/24        

ACCEPT     all  --  110.0.0.0/24         anywhere            

DROP       all  --  anywhere             110.0.0.0/24        

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

```

ok good

this is cool

fine

and for nat?

```
# iptables -L -t NAT

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.4.10: can't initialize iptables table `NAT': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
```

O.o

iptables is configured, but of course there are no modules 'cause i configured it not as modules

(like the guide says, i putted the "*" on the configuration, not the "M"... sorry dunno how to say it in other terms x_x )

and, of course

```
# modprobe iptables

FATAL: Module iptables not found.
```

(and that's normal: i got _no_modules of iptables, it was'nt configured like module but inside the kernel è_é )

i dunno what can i do... do i need to recompile kernel with iptables as module?

i need just to create iptables modules? how?

i'm pretty newb here :/

btw my info are

```

# uname -a

Linux river 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #4 SMP Wed Dec 15 10:10:01 CET 2010 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 900 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# emerge -pv iptables

[ebuild   R   ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.10  USE="-ipv6" 0 kB

```

(i would like to post my .config file but fear are too long... x_x)

i found a very old post searching for error, but was not useful for me  :Sad: 

ty for your help, btw  :Smile: Last edited by divago on Sat Feb 05, 2011 11:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papahuhn

Try it lowercase.

----------

## divago

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Try it lowercase.

 x_x

ouch

really really really really really really really really really really noob x_x

tks  :Very Happy: 

now the problem is: find why router does'nt work (technically, does'nt route but this is another problem  :Very Happy:  )

Edit

just to let you know:

```
# iptables -L -t nat

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

MASQUERADE  all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

MASQUERADE  all  --  110.0.0.0/24         anywhere    
```

 :Very Happy: 

i already said i'm really noob? x_x

----------

